# Clay Pots are the greatest ornaments



## mafishguy (Jan 10, 2012)

I just want to say how much I love the orange clay pots and the protection, hiding spots, and breeding slate that these provide. Give it a try some time if you never have tried it before.


----------



## wildmalawi (Nov 19, 2011)

yes we love them in some of our tanks as well. great for Mbuna!


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

good if you lack imagination imo


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes, my kribensis love them.

And Coconuts too if you like one piece caves.


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

jd lover said:


> good if you lack imagination imo


Maybe they're trying to achieve the "flooded backyard garden" biotope. :-?

I personally am not a fan either based on looks alone. I think the same thing can be accomplished with some creative rock work. But I'm sure the pots are very functional.


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

Can't stand 'em. I personally think they look awful in a tank. As said above, creative rockwork accomplishes the same thing.


----------



## kwajr (Nov 1, 2011)

ditto to whiskey
look at videos of where your fish are from anf try to replicate


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

Only time I use these are for bare bottom grow out tank


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah Clay pots look terrible in a tank and are simply for the function aspect. I can rearrange my rocks and accomplish the same thing, but it actually looks good.

But the same thing goes for most animals, as long as it does it's intended function, looks are the least of your concern. But with Fish since they are ONLY display animals, it needs to look good!


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

tell us how you really feel :lol: 
I was taught,if you have nothing nice to say....

I forget whose tank it was,but a couple months back,someone posted pictures with clay pots in their tank,I thought it looked really nice and so did many others :thumb:


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

When I first started my fish keeping hobby about a year ago... I LOVED clay pots... now I try and stay clear, even though the fish loved them.

Then:









Now:


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

Very much improved :thumb:


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

I have Cichlid stones for my setup. They look natuarl and serve the same purpose as clay pots :fish:


----------



## mafishguy (Jan 10, 2012)

unfortunalty certain rocks are difficult to get ahold of in my area so I rely on claypots so I can continue to breed my fish successfully as well as my plecos. I love the picture of the tank above might have to try similar,just afraid to put to much weight on glass aquarium.


----------



## wildmalawi (Nov 19, 2011)

bunch of haters here i guess. guess i wont post pics of my tanks!


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

mafishguy said:


> unfortunalty certain rocks are difficult to get ahold of in my area so I rely on claypots so I can continue to breed my fish successfully as well as my plecos. I love the picture of the tank above might have to try similar,just afraid to put to much weight on glass aquarium.


you tank can support it stock it to the rim if you want and you will be fine


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Egg crate will make all of your worries go away.

I was worried prolly more then you about the weight... but then I saw ALL the people on here and other forums who post their tanks with rock, literally to the TOP of the rim, like said above, and the tank has been like that for years.


----------



## bigwaverider (Jan 3, 2012)

You guys talking about the foam eggcratea to put your rocks on before putting your substrate around them?


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

No, sorry, lol its really called a Light diffuser, that you will see in some offices used to.. well diffuse the light. lol

My local lowes had it for about $14


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

Egg crate is the first thing that goes in all my tanks. It's effectiveness is debatable but for the price of a couple large whopper value meals at BK, it gives me peace of mind.


----------



## alexisonfire92 (Apr 10, 2009)

So we can agree for the most part that clay pots are ugly. What do we think about sea shells?


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

put sea shells in my fry tank, they hide in them, it is quite funny, as for claypots, they are functional but I prefer cichlids rock they look more natural and my kribensis always breed in them!


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

halffrozen said:


> When I first started my fish keeping hobby about a year ago... I LOVED clay pots... now I try and stay clear, even though the fish loved them.
> 
> Then:
> 
> ...


To be honest I like both tanks heh. If I was to pick one I like the brighter tank with the clay pots more myself.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Nodalizer said:


> halffrozen said:
> 
> 
> > When I first started my fish keeping hobby about a year ago... I LOVED clay pots... now I try and stay clear, even though the fish loved them.
> ...


Yeah to be honest, looking back at that.. I miss the ease of fake plants, and the clay pots... lol

Who knows!


----------



## ranchialex (Dec 4, 2011)

I love pottery bits in the tank. My tank is full of terra cotta art and art fragments. I guess you could say I go for the ruined city of atlantis motif. I'm quite sure none of my fish have ever been to Africa (probably not for several generations) so I'm not very concerned mimicking the look of their native habitat. Function yes, look, not so much.


----------

